# Male or female?



## Wolf77 (Feb 7, 2017)

Hello,
I will be a first time Gsd owner and was wondering if I should choose a male or female Gsd? I have my heart set on a female puppy that is out of a litter of 8. She is the omega of the litter and very calm the breeder said. I am a single woman and have always had shelties. Love the herding group! I am hoping for a dog that won't be too hyper, and will be more serious in nature. I am looking for a companion dog as well as a deterrent since I live alone. Thanks for any advice.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I think which sex to own is personal preference. 

I tend to like handling and working with females. They can be softer in temperament, depending on the female, and thus easier to handle for new owners, but they can also have a mind of their own and find ways to challenge us in training. Owning multiple females can be a huge challenge since they don't commingle well with other girls. 

It seems like most people like males. I actually enjoy working with male puppies and young dogs, but as they mature I start to find them annoying. Males tend to be more predictable, bigger, more intimidating, less likely to want to pick fights with other males or females. 

IMO females learn faster, but males, once they pick up the training (and they can be big dopes at times), are more likely to follow the rules of the training and not be looking for new and improved ways to do things. 

If your breeder feels that a particular puppy is a good match, then I would trust her judgement (as long as you believe this breeder has your best interest at heart).


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

it sounds like you have already bonded with the female puppy. When you have one dog, gender is less of an issue. My females have matured sooner and been easier to handle and train as young dogs than the males. Once the males settle in, they become mellower in my experience. 
Depending on when or if you plan to spay, you will have to deal with a dog in heat a few times a year.


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

Welcome to the forum! By omega do you mean the quiet shy one? If so, I'd personally not pick that one. You want one more middle of the road, much easier to train and to live with, especially if you want to be able to take the dog out and about with you. The reason she is quiet and calm when you see her is that she's afraid and not sure. That is if she's the one that sits in the back and appears quieter and calmer than the others.


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

My first dog was a sheltie---wonderful dog! I don't think the sex of the puppy matters that much, unless you have another dog at home, in which case, it's usually better to get the opposite sex. I would pick by temperament. I have always let my breeder pick. I have only had male GSDs, not really by choice, was definitely looking for a female last time around, but only males were available.


----------



## gsdluvr (Jun 26, 2012)

I have had both. And while I DO think it depends on the individual dog more than the sex, I have definitely found some differences.

Males seem to be more environmentally interested, marking behaviors, other dogs etc.. Females, mature a little faster and are more tuned in to you sooner which can make them easier to train. I think eventually they get pretty equal in this regard.

BUT, females can be BOSSY, DOMINANT, with other dogs. I have noticed so many males (my own included) are just wimps when it comes to them! 

And, last but not least, females are usually smaller. I love them both.....hard to choose!! LOL!


----------



## Wolf77 (Feb 7, 2017)

Thanks so much for the feed back! At first I was going to pick a certain female pup, but the owner warned me that she doesn't like being held and is the mouthiest of the litter. I assumed she may be a feisty girl that may try and challenge my current 2 shelties. Which is why I asked for a calmer pup. The breeder said the pup I am thinking about, doesn't mind being held and sleeps a lot. I am assuming by this she is probably lower energy and more submissive, since she doesn't mind being held. What do you think about her personality based on this. Of course the puppies are only 4 weeks old so that could change. The is also the smallest of the litter


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

4 weeks is very young. You can start seeing things early if you are very experienced, but from 5-8 weeks is when the most changes happen. I would wait until them to make any decisions.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

lhczth said:


> I think which sex to own is personal preference.
> 
> I tend to like handling and working with females. They can be softer in temperament, depending on the female, and thus easier to handle for new owners, but they can also have a mind of their own and find ways to challenge us in training.* Owning multiple females can be a huge challenge since they don't commingle well with other girls. *
> 
> ...


Op, I'm not sure what sex your Shelties are, but the bolded is something to consider. It's not always the case, but female x female aggression does happen. You might ask your breeder as she would know her dogs best.


----------



## Akita Inu (Jun 16, 2016)

I like males better because in my experience females tend to be more jealous then males In general. Females tend to be more overly protective


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

gsdluvr said:


> . Females, mature a little faster and are more tuned in to you sooner which can make them easier to train. I think eventually they get pretty equal in this regard.
> 
> BUT, females can be BOSSY, DOMINANT, with other dogs.


Only having 1 male and 3 females over the years.....I have noticed the same......

All of the bitches I've had....tended to be more territorial and not inclined to take off ......I could see how some might construe this as being "protective" but I believe it is more in the sense of protecting their domain rather than their people so much. IME....the "aloofness" in a female is more pronounced in certain situations.

My current bitch fits your " bossy, dominant...." description fairly well...she needed some charm schooling....and still gets some recurrent training on occasion.

SuperG


----------



## ausdland (Oct 21, 2015)

I cant imagine a GSD puppy not being hyper. I chose a bold, social female. She is over the top driven yet very trainable. I can't imagine handling an 80 lb male with her drive and I'm a 190 lb man. 
Someone here mentioned not choosing a puppy that hangs back instead of approaching inquisitively. I agree. If that puppy is fearful it is likely to be reactive and unpleasant in public. Which ever you choose be prepared for a difficult year.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

I would be most curious about the breeder's intentions. Sometimes they pawn off a shy and under- socialized puppy off as calm. Every pup, no matter its personality should be active at some level. Some are more than others. But a puppy that sleeps too much would worry me. Is there a website? What does the breeder breed for? Are they working lines, show lines, back yard lines? Are the parent dogs tested, worked, titled? Have you met them? You choose them with your brain. When you get home with your pup, unleash your heart. Also realize that a GSD is so different from a Shelti. If you like the the safety of having a GSD and looking for a certain temperament and not wanting any surprises, you may be better off with an adult. 
4 week old puppies are too young to determine their temperament. 7 weeks is a better time. I always favored males but Deja, a female, is the best dog I have ever had in all the decades of having dogs. Keep an open mind, maybe visit more breeders? Ask more question on this forum. I know it is very hard to control puppy fever.


----------



## gsdluvr (Jun 26, 2012)

SuperG said:


> Only having 1 male and 3 females over the years.....I have noticed the same......
> 
> All of the bitches I've had....tended to be more territorial and not inclined to take off ......I could see how some might construe this as being "protective" but I believe it is more in the sense of protecting their domain rather than their people so much. IME....the "aloofness" in a female is more pronounced in certain situations.
> 
> ...


Lol to "charm schooling"!! But mine is NOTHING like that with people, just other dogs. In fact she is SUPER sweet and willing to do anything. That's why it is so surprising to see this dominant side with other dogs and small animals???

Jeckyll & Hyde!!!


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Wolf77 said:


> Hello,
> I will be a first time Gsd owner and was wondering if I should choose a male or female Gsd? I have my heart set on a female puppy that is out of a litter of 8. She is the omega of the litter and very calm the breeder said. I am a single woman and have always had shelties. Love the herding group! I am hoping for a dog that won't be too hyper, and will be more serious in nature. I am looking for a companion dog as well as a deterrent since I live alone. Thanks for any advice.


It has always seemed to me that my females were less clingy but also more inclined to stay close. Males were territorial females less so.
Fair warning. Sabi was quiet and not at all a puppyish pup. She observed and thought. Not at all given to exuberant play. Fairly sure she thought we were all slightly mentally deficient.
She grew up to be a bold lady. Fearless and full of swagger. She was easy to manage but difficult to train. I used to say that one day she was going to think herself into trouble. She was the dog I would have worried about facing off with. She could hit like a truck and had a grip like a Gator. She was fair and level headed. I never saw her lose her cool but she wasnt going to stand down from an active threat.
Beware those quiet girls. Still waters run deep.


----------



## Wolf77 (Feb 7, 2017)

haha! Thanks for the response and info about your girl Sabi! It's funny but they say we subconsciously pick dogs like ourselves. I have always been an introverted, quiet and serious woman, but don't cross my loved ones or I'll become extremely fierce! Maybe that is why I like the female dogs, because they are more serious and observant Not saying all male dogs are goofy and like kids. Ha! I think that is another reason I love dogs from the herding group, they are more aloof, yet always aware of everything. Ive noticed that shelties tend to be quirky and sensitive dogs. They are always on high alert and not goofy like some breeds of different groups. Never having a Gsd, I am assuming they are sensitive breeds as well and also very intuitive, which I love!


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Sabis mom said:


> *Beware those quiet girls. Still waters run deep.*


Just to this ... my first "female was a "Boxer" and in "Boxer land" the females and the males are quite different???

I wanted a "male" but they were all spoken for! I wanted the "male that was standing on top of his siblings "Barking his head off ... but he was spoke for. 

So I chose the one girl that came to me ... sat on my lap and never moved?? So I thought ... whatever ... yeah ... she certainly seems ... pretty "boring as a choice?" Boy/Girl ... whatever ... I wanted a "White Boxer" now and so a girl it was!

At the time ... I had no idea that among "Boxers" the female was the more "Dominant" of the two sexes??? Mr "Toads Wild Ride" was to ensue ... but ... no regrets! 

I do remember thinking at the time ... well "this puppy" looks like a little a "dynamo" ... not! Little did I know??? LOL ... my next "Boxer" will be a "female!" I was that impressed! 

I have no idea on GSD "male vs female??" But for me since my next "Boxer" will be female my next "GSD" will be most definitely "Male!"

Female "Boxers" are notorious for "Inter Female Aggression" I have "zero" interest in exploring the veracity of that??? 

So yes to your point ... sometimes as they say "Still Waters Run Deep."


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

We have a Gsd male adult and female pup. From my experience our male has alot of charm, intense and protective. My male is my shadow a momma's boy. Has to be in the middle of everything even a hug from a family member. Our female is incredibly sweet and gentle but tough at the same time. More independent but very lovable and disciplined. Both are affectionate.


----------



## Mybudjake (Feb 15, 2017)

*New GSD dad*

Picking up my pup in a couple of weeks....I have read much literature regarding male vs female and have my heart set on a male. Bursting with anticipation to bring him home!!....pics to follow!


----------



## NerdicEclipse (Feb 20, 2017)

Deb said:


> Welcome to the forum! By omega do you mean the quiet shy one? If so, I'd personally not pick that one. You want one more middle of the road, much easier to train and to live with, especially if you want to be able to take the dog out and about with you. The reason she is quiet and calm when you see her is that she's afraid and not sure. That is if she's the one that sits in the back and appears quieter and calmer than the others.


That's always been my experience with dogs. When picking a cuddly lapdog, a shy quiet dog is one thing. With a big dog, especially a GSD - You may not want the most wild and crazy one of the litter, but you definitely want an active, inquisitive and confident pup. All the lapdogs I've ever had have been sweet, quiet and loving, but also unpredictable in new environments or situations. With a big, strong dog you don't want that at all. The advice I'd seen on here before joining when we got ours was sound. We found a good, reputable breeder who knew his dams and sires, and had a lot of experience. He was a wealth of knowledge about how to read the pups and went out of his way to give us time with the litter and the dam and sire. It was a long wait but it was worth it.

I've heard vets and others say that an active and confident pup makes things harder, but I've always had the opposite experience. They tend to learn faster. They may sometimes act up more early on... But I'd rather that so I can correct it. It's so much easier that way too, when they do it early on. I don't want any surprises when my dog is grown and my little nieces come around, or when we're out at the park or the cable guy shows up or God forbid the neighbor's dog digs under the fence again or something. I want to know my dog got all that worked out early on.


----------



## SamsontheGSD (Dec 23, 2016)

Just to give another perspective ours was the most chilled out male of his litter. He's also 1 of 3 coated pups. He's been with us since 12/3 and definitely isn't lacking in confidence. He's the undeniable top dog in his training class (STAR Puppy Program). He goes to baseball practices with us and plays with all the kids on our son's team. Goes on "pack walks" downtown with his puppy class and interacts with store owners, other dogs, kids and people. He regularly joins us for dinner at restaurants (outside). On weekends there are usually 10 kids running around in our backyard and he joins in.

Sometimes the calmer dog in the corner is scared and unsure, but sometimes they're just calmer dogs. Do you trust the breeder?


----------



## KaiserAus (Dec 16, 2016)

SamsontheGSD said:


> Just to give another perspective ours was the most chilled out male of his litter. He's also 1 of 3 coated pups. He's been with us since 12/3 and definitely isn't lacking in confidence. He's the undeniable top dog in his training class (STAR Puppy Program). He goes to baseball practices with us and plays with all the kids on our son's team. Goes on "pack walks" downtown with his puppy class and interacts with store owners, other dogs, kids and people. He regularly joins us for dinner at restaurants (outside). On weekends there are usually 10 kids running around in our backyard and he joins in.
> 
> Sometimes the calmer dog in the corner is scared and unsure, but sometimes they're just calmer dogs. Do you trust the breeder?


Ditto

Kaiser was the same... I saw him hanging back when we went to go pick our puppy. But he didn't seem scared. He just seemed to be watching what was going on. After a little bit he came forward and started playing with my son. No fear, just calmer, quieter.


----------

